# Where do you purchase your Concentrates



## IrU3 (2/8/18)

Hi all

i am in cape town and i am looking for an outlet that sells concentrates at afforadable prices as having to ship it in makes it a bit more expensive for 1 and i would like to possibly be able to pick up or 2 concentrates last minute if need be.
are there any stores in cpt?
or do i have to use online stores? if so, what online resource do you suggest?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dietz (2/8/18)

I can recommend BLCK Vapour, They are a JHB Based company, but their Customer Service is the best of the best in my opinion! and if your order is over R1000 you get free shipping. @Richio and #TeamBLCK are tops!!

There are also these companies in CT:
JuicyJoes (Awesome in store service, Advice and Always friendly peeps - I go to the Durbanville branch)
The Flavour mill
Vapour mountain
VapeAfrica

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Dietz (2/8/18)

The other thing you can do, is ask the community. If there is something on the BLCK vape site you want, but dont want to pay shipping shipping. then make a post in the DIY section to ask if you can add a concentrate to someone else's order and share shipping, the DIY people here are cool like that!

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Humbolt (2/8/18)

As above, BLCK Vapour is my go-to store as well. Excellent customer service, always.
Also try https://bossvape.co.za/. Spend more than R500 and get free shipping as well. Their prices are also fantastic.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vicTor (2/8/18)

Blck

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## SHiBBY (2/8/18)

I've used valleyvapour.co.za quite a lot in the past. They are local, shipping is cheap and fast and they stock just about every brand and flavour you can think of.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## BATMAN (2/8/18)

@Richio and the black vapour team are my favourite.

Really good service, nice range and a solid rewards programme.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## bjorncoetsee (2/8/18)

Definitely Blckvapour @Richio delivers the best service, always helpful and adding a few extras

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (3/8/18)

Valleyvapour , super great service, cheap local shipping and you get your orders super fast.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## franshorn (3/8/18)

Flavourworld is my go to. Their prices are good, and free shipping above r500. Usually takes a day to get to you so they fast as well

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Braki (3/8/18)

Valleyvapour is my go to. Just because I can get everything from them and their shipping is cheap.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## ARYANTO (4/8/18)

Humbolt said:


> As above, BLCK Vapour is my go-to store as well. Excellent customer service, always.
> Also try https://bossvape.co.za/. Spend more than R500 and get free shipping as well. Their prices are also fantastic.


Bossvape get my thumbs up Imraan is a pleasure to deal with and will assist you where ever he can .

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Wimmas (8/8/18)

If you're looking for variety, quality and great service - BLCK Vapour.

There are others which I have used like Vape Hyper, Flavourworldsa and Bossvape. They are good, but BLCK stays tops due to it being a one stop shop for whatever you need. They have massive variety

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Anthony_Baksteen (31/8/18)

I would also recommend Black Vapour, there service is amazing and you can have coffee while you wait for your order.
Very fast delivery as well.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Slick (31/8/18)

Vapehyper
Boss vape
Flavour world

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Chanelr (1/9/18)

Definitely BLCK Vapour great and friendly service, good prices and I have heard alot of good reviews on their shipping as well.

They are also opening a branch in Cape Town soon, just not sure when or where.


----------

